# My Course - South Shields



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 5, 2016)

This is my home course for 60 years. Never wet, winter or summer. Overlooking the river Tyne & the North Sea. Some great views, with the Cheviot Hills in the North & the spendour of Hartlepool in the South. The top photo adorns the clubhouse, printer 2 metres by 1 metre on acrylic. Looks great. The tall building in the lower picture is Cleadon Chimney, a local landmark. It actually is a chimney for the engine that pumped water up to the resevoir below it. The engine is no longer used but the chimney is home to lots of radio masts. It was modelled on a building somewhere in Italy, can't remember whrer.


----------



## GF23 (Oct 5, 2016)

These Photos are by Man in Black, top class, and enhance our Club House.

The chimney is meant to represent an Italian Campanile Tower nowhere specific as far as I know.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2016)

Just to digress slightly, I spotted that tower the other week on BBC Breakfast where viewers were sending in photos of a sunset or sunrise, can't remember which. It wasn't darkhorse Bill who sent in the photo was it?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2016)

You have to be a top photographer to make South Shields look good . Ha ha, good shots MiB. You can do all the laughing when everyone elses course is waterlogged and unplayable.


----------



## jordan1987 (Jan 17, 2019)

Maninblack4612 said:



			This is my home course for 60 years. Never wet, winter or summer. Overlooking the river Tyne & the North Sea. Some great views, with the Cheviot Hills in the North & the spendour of Hartlepool in the South. The top photo adorns the clubhouse, printer 2 metres by 1 metre on acrylic. Looks great. The tall building in the lower picture is Cleadon Chimney, a local landmark. It actually is a chimney for the engine that pumped water up to the resevoir below it. The engine is no longer used but the chimney is home to lots of radio masts. It was modelled on a building somewhere in Italy, can't remember whrer.

View attachment 20985

Click to expand...

The amount of bunkers spoils that course. You can hit a good drive straight and it rolls off in to the bunkers


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 17, 2019)

jordan1987 said:



			The amount of bunkers spoils that course. You can hit a good drive straight and it rolls off in to the bunkers 

Click to expand...

What an odd comment. There aren't an excessive  number of bunkers and most of the fairways are reasonably flat. In the summer you might get the odd bad bounce but, normally, if you hit it straight, you get a fair result.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 17, 2019)

Maninblack4612 said:



			What an odd comment. There aren't an excessive  number of bunkers and most of the fairways are reasonably flat. In the summer you might get the odd bad bounce but, normally, if you hit it straight, you get a fair result.
		
Click to expand...

i'm wondering how he thinks there are too many bunkers, you only posted 2 pictures with maybe 3 bunkers shown on what 2 holes?


----------



## jordan1987 (Jan 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i'm wondering how he thinks there are too many bunkers, you only posted 2 pictures with maybe 3 bunkers shown on what 2 holes?
		
Click to expand...

There is at least three per hole. Random ones in the middle of the fairways.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 17, 2019)

jordan1987 said:



			There is at least three per hole. Random ones in the middle of the fairways.
		
Click to expand...

i take it you have not played many links course if you think 3 a hols is too many


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 17, 2019)

Maninblack4612 said:



			What an odd comment. There aren't an excessive  number of bunkers and most of the fairways are reasonably flat. In the summer you might get the odd bad bounce but, normally, if you hit it straight, you get a fair result.
		
Click to expand...

South Shields isn't my club but I have played it 2-3 times now and I have no memory of there being too many bunkers or the lay of the land being unfair, pushing the ball into bunkers. 

Try Longhirst GC, The Lakes, if you want unfair. Fairways that lean towards water, boards on the edge of the water that allow a golf ball underneath and into a lake. Now that is unfair .


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 17, 2019)

jordan1987 said:



			The amount of bunkers spoils that course. You can hit a good drive straight and it rolls off in to the bunkers 

Click to expand...

Can I suggest that if you hit your drive into a bunker then you didn't aim correctly and therefore it wasn't a 'good' drive


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 17, 2019)

jordan1987 said:



			There is at least three per hole. Random ones in the middle of the fairways.
		
Click to expand...

Er, the "Random ones in the middle of the fairways" are to make the golfer think about where to hit the next shot instead of blasting it down the middle. The course is short enough to require this additional challenge. I think, if you look, that there are championship courses with fairway bunkers.


----------



## popeye (Jan 17, 2019)

jordan1987 said:



			The amount of bunkers spoils that course. You can hit a good drive straight and it rolls off in to the bunkers 

Click to expand...

Take it your Not a fan of course management then??


----------



## jordan1987 (Jan 17, 2019)

popeye said:



			Take it your Not a fan of course management then??[/QUOTE

Its a crap course Popeye. Even Olive would agree.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Greggolf7 (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi, is there a course on the other side of yours? If it is the one I am thinking of? Looks lovely and appeals given the dry conditions would love to play there


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 19, 2019)

Greggolf7 said:



			Hi, is there a course on the other side of yours? If it is the one I am thinking of? Looks lovely and appeals given the dry conditions would love to play there 

Click to expand...

It's Whitburn your thinking of (nearer to the sea than South Shields). Personally, I don't like the course much. It's boring & the part over the road is bomb alley, with balls coming at you from all directions. Not just my opinion, I think Shields is a better layout & better maintained.


----------



## Greggolf7 (Mar 19, 2019)

Yes that's the one I have played Whitburn, I enjoyed it to be fair hopefully I will get to play your place soon


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 19, 2019)

Greggolf7 said:



			Yes that's the one I have played Whitburn, I enjoyed it to be fair hopefully I will get to play your place soon
		
Click to expand...

You'll enjoy it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2019)

Just for fun, Lee Westwood played at South Shields today along with Paul Collingwood. Pictures are on the clubs Facebook page. Apparently he went round in 10 under ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±. Great bit of PR for the club.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 22, 2019)

The guy who builds his clubs used to be a greenkeeper at South Shields. Knows how good the course is in winter. & LW went round in -11, apparently.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 22, 2019)

Maninblack4612 said:



			The guy who builds his clubs used to be a greenkeeper at South Shields. Knows how good the course is in winter. & LW went round in -11, apparently.
		
Click to expand...

I was only quoting the South Shields FB quote on the score , put in a letter of complaint to them . Funnily enough one of my pp on a Saturday was at Close House yesterday on the Colt course, Lee's course!, whilst he was at South Shields.

He would have had a nice day for it yesterday, good job he wasn't there today with the wind blowing. Great validation for the course


----------

